# Wäscheerstausstattung und Endreinigung



## sden

Buenas a todos!

alguna idea?

son instalaciones en una habitación de hotel... tiene que ver con la limpieza de la ropa pero no se me ocurre cómo se diría en español


----------



## uguban

sden said:


> Buenas a todos!
> 
> alguna idea?
> 
> son instalaciones en una habitación de hotel... tiene que ver con la limpieza de la ropa pero no se me ocurre cómo se diría en español


 
Hola otra vez  

me parece que no se trata verdaderamente de un hotel sino de apartamntos para las vacaciones. 'Wäscheerstausstattung' significa que te dan la ropa de cama cuando llegues (pero que después no te la cambian automáticamente si te quedas más tiempo).

'Endreinigung' significa que los dueños de la casa se ocupan de la limpieza final (¿me entiedes?  ) o sea, que no tienes que limpiar el apartamento cuando partas.

Saludos


----------



## sden

Gracias mil, uguban

Entendido
Si es un complejo hotelero que ofrece de todo: apartamentos, áticos, bungalows...


----------



## heidita

No está nada claro que el hotel se encargue de la limpieza. A lo mejor la cobran aparte. Debes poner la frases entera.

Wäsche...: se facilita ropa de cama y toallas


----------



## Aurin

Endreinigung será "limpieza final".(igual quién la paga)
Wäscheerstausstattung: "primera dotación de ropa" (mi invento, no sé si se entiende, pero quizás te ayude encontrar una expresión más acertada)


----------



## heidita

Aurin said:


> Endreinigung será "limpieza final".(igual quién la paga)No creo que le de igual a la persona que alquila
> Wäscheerstausstattung: "primera dotación de ropa" eso no se entiende en español


 

Esto lo dicen en los anuncios de alquiler:



> Se suministra *ropa de cama* y toallas a la llegada


----------



## Aurin

Entonces puede ser "Wäscheerstausstattung": primer suministro de ropa de cama y de toallas
Supongo que se trata de una broma:"No creo que le de igual a la persona que alquila" pues la palabra "Endreinigung" no dice quien la paga.


----------



## dec-sev

Aurin said:


> Wäscheerstausstattung: "primera dotación de ropa" (mi invento, no sé si se entiende, pero quizás te ayude encontrar una expresión más acertada)


De iqual manera _Frühstück einbegriffen_ se puede traducir como "primera dotación de comida"


----------



## heidita

dec-sev said:


> De iqual manera _Frühstück einbegriffen_ se puede traducir como "primera dotación de comida"


----------

